
Ask HN: Is your favourite software being intentionally comprimised? - biscotti
With most software projects openly advocating and endorsing the destruction and lawlessness that the BLM movement has brought to our societies I can&#x27;t help but worry that if I am to be responsible I should now regard them as compromised if our societies decend further into chaos, especially so since many have demanded their core contributors share such politics.<p>I was always taught that our politics should be kept seperate from our professional lives. HN, am I wrong to be worried?
======
thanksforfish
Please attend a peaceful protest and observe what's happening and what people
are saying. There's probably one near where you live. I believe your question
has a faulty premise.

~~~
biscotti
The latest peaceful protest as described by the bbc here:
[https://twitter.com/BBCNews/status/1269574979680702470](https://twitter.com/BBCNews/status/1269574979680702470)
left 27 police officers injured, one with a collapsed lung and shattered ribs
after a rock was thrown at her horse.

Would you care to explain why my question has a faulty premise? I am genuinely
concerned about this.

~~~
petee
Until police finally start policing themselves, some 'bad apples' are bound to
express their oppression through rage. How many of your friends and family
would have to be killed for you to react in a similar fashion?

BLM doesn't advocate violence, and in many videos are helping stop looting.
They simply want cops to stop killing black people, why is that so hard to
understand

~~~
biscotti
There seem to be too many 'bad apples' though. I had family killed during the
troubles in Belfast, and though I was too young to take action I am sure it
would not lead me to deface statues and burn flags on the cenotaph.

Britain has arguably been amongst the best places to be an aspiring black
person. Weaponising race is directly acting against them.

~~~
petee
I was using the phrase ironically since that's usually used to describe the
cops. I believe many blacks disagree with you though, but I can't state that
as a white person, you'll just have to pay attention to the thousands people
protesting, because that's what they're trying to tell you.

I'm sorry to hear about your family. We all want the killing to stop

~~~
biscotti
I have many friends that are black that do not support this now, why would
they support the weaponisation of their race?

Do you not think it's fishy that the Open Society donated £33m to this
movement?

~~~
petee
I guess I just don't agree with your characterization of weaponization

So in that context, no I don't think it's fishy

~~~
biscotti
Perhaps it's because my father probably had to take redundancy from his
factory job when the UK ultimately lost most of its automotive sector in the
wake of Black Wednesday, so I know how this organisaions leadership has no
qualms, better yet, takes delight in destabilizing nations.

As for myself I can not complain. I have not quite been able to erase my black
country accent (ranked least desirable & lowest class in the UK) but I managed
to get a hardship fund so I could go to university, I am the first generation
in my family to do so and since then I've been able to score contracts so tbh
it's happy days. My parents (I think) are proud though I know they worry
sometimes I might accidentally encounter some Marijuana (now it is Elon
endorsed, I don't feel quite as guilty :)

I have been taught to consider the police as much of my people as black folk.
The UK does not have a problem in relations between the races, I have worked
with many black people at a professional level in large and small
organisations, some of their children call me uncle. The problem if I am
honest is more knife and gang crime in London, driven by a gangster culture
that rap and hiphop producers (who many of which were not black) thought was
wise to use as a message. This also indirectly affects me through tourism, as
people dont want to vacation in London or other large cities, that are no
longer what is on the postcard.

My point is this movemnent is making me worry that they are instead being used
as an asset to enact change, but in the worst possible way you could concieve
to do so, something that the left has proven they are willing to do before,
and something that I worry could be a cause great enough for them to act on,
to comprimise my software, and my clients.

(edit: grammar)

